# Petrucci Detailed: 2001 BMW Jet Black 740i



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Petrucci Detailed: 2001 BMW Jet Black 740i

Wash:
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss 
Chemical Guys Heavy Duty Bucket 
Grit Guard 
Chemical Guys Super Fluffy Mitt
Gilmour Foam Gun

Clayed:
Meguiar's Medium clay
Chemical Guys Synthetic Quick Detailer

Paint Correction:
Flex 3403 rotary
3M Backing Plate 
Gloss-it 3 inch Backing Plate
Menzerna Powergloss
Menzerna Super Intensive Polish 
Menzerna Nano Polish
CM5300
Fenix TK10
Orange LC pad
White LC pad
Grey LC pad
Detailer Domain Uber Towels
Highline Paint Gauge Meter

Protection: 
Jetseal109

LSP:
Lusso Oro

Trim:
Aerospace 303

Glass:
Stoner's Invisible Glass

Wheels:
EZ Detail Brush
Swissvax Wheel Brush
Chemical Guy's Grime Reaper
Surfcity Tire Shine

Interior:
1Z ****pit
303 Aerospace
Chemical Guy's Lighting Fast Stain Extractor
Metro Vac n Blow
Lil Green Bissel

*Wash:*

*







*

*Driver Lower Rear Door - Before*

*







*

*Driver Lower Rear Door - After*

*







*

*Driver Lower Rear Door - Before*

*







*

*Driver Lower Rear Door - After*

*







*

*Driver Lower Door - Before*

*







*

*Driver Lower Door - 50/50*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*Driver Lower Door - After*

*







*

*Passenger Lower Rear Door - Before*



















*Passenger Lower Rear Door - After*










*Passenger Lower Rear Door - Before*










*Passenger Lower Rear Door - After*










*Trunk - 50/50*





































*Trunk - After*










*







*

*Rear - Before*

*







*

*Rear - After*

*







*

Hood - Before

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

I checked the readings on the hood before attacking it. I found that average was around 140 microns. But in some spots I found a reading as low as 76 and as high as 160. Such a large range and some scary thin paint. I had to be careful that's for sure. 

*







*

*







*

This shot was after one pass with my orange pad and powergloss at 1100-1300-1500-1300-1100 rpms intervals. Simply awesome! 

*







*










Hood - 50/50


















































































Hood - After



















Passenger Rear - Before










Passenger Rear - After










Passenger Rear - Before










Passenger Rear - After










Passenger Rear - Before










Passenger Rear - After










Passenger Rear - Before










Passenger Rear - After










Passenger Rear Door - Before










Passenger Rear Door - After










Passenger Front Door - Before










Passenger Front Door - After










Passenger Front Door - Before










Passenger Front Door - After










I pulled the car out to blow all the dust off and "try" and get some sun shots, but most importantly to check my work. Seriously, out of all the days of sunshine we have here in Arizona, the weather just didn't want to cooperate with me.














































HAHA! I thought this was funny, it looks like I have Elephantiasis in this shot. 




























Sorry, ignore the dust in these shots.










My brothers that helped me through this battle.










*Here are some interior after shots, no need for any before pictures. The interior was in excellent shape!
*


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ran out of light so I had to make the best with what light I had. Most of the shots were taken with a three second shutter speed and a low ISO (100-200).


























































































































































I appreciate those who took the time to look through this extremely long thread. Thank you!!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats some terrible swirling!

Sam.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome turn around dude:thumb:

My main question is wtf was used to wash it before?:doublesho Im guessing a brillo?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

That was in a hell of a state but looks absolutely gorgeous now, top work :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

christ that thing hasnt been looked after at all

great turnaround there :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic work that take my hat off to you


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome work! 
But my god that car was neglected


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Again, some seriously BAD technique used to clean this before!! Great job getting the life back into that paintwork, excellent work!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good work there, although what was used to refine afterwards. After pics look great but earlier close ups are only after heavy polishing?

Don't get me wrong the final pics & reflections are awesome!

Regards, Joe


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

awesome work dude!!! 
congrats!


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderfull!!!!

I love this cars :argie:

Congrats.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work there matey !!:thumb::thumb:
and that has to be my top dream theatre album :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

spanerman said:


> Thats some terrible swirling!
> 
> Sam.





beany_bot said:


> Awesome turn around dude:thumb:
> 
> My main question is wtf was used to wash it before?:doublesho Im guessing a brillo?





Jody 4444 said:


> That was in a hell of a state but looks absolutely gorgeous now, top work :thumb:





jonto said:


> christ that thing hasnt been looked after at all
> 
> great turnaround there :thumb:





-tom- said:


> fantastic work that take my hat off to you





The Sheriff said:


> Again, some seriously BAD technique used to clean this before!! Great job getting the life back into that paintwork, excellent work!


Thank you guys! :thumb:



JoeAVS1 said:


> Good work there, although what was used to refine afterwards. After pics look great but earlier close ups are only after heavy polishing?
> 
> Don't get me wrong the final pics & reflections are awesome!
> 
> Regards, Joe


I'm not understanding what you're asking. The before pictures are just after washing and claying. The after pictures are after the three step polishing.

There is one picture of the hood where only a orange pad and powergloss was used. But thanks though.



moshinho said:


> Nice work





R1DEorD1E said:


> awesome work dude!!!
> congrats!





Jorge said:


> Wonderfull!!!!
> 
> I love this cars :argie:
> 
> Congrats.





HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> awsome work there matey !!:thumb::thumb:
> and that has to be my top dream theatre album :thumb::thumb:


Much appreciated guys! Awake is my favorite, Erotomania was the first DT song I ever heard. Love at first listen hehe


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

That looks amazing.

I absolutely love the reflection shots of the garage door on the car. Awesome.


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

Very nice finish, my jet black E39 looks more like the before shots (previous owner) I wish you were my neighbour, that looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks great now

p.s. Dream Theater are the best!


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

po-low said:


> That looks amazing.
> 
> I absolutely love the reflection shots of the garage door on the car. Awesome.


Thank you :thumb:



Shared said:


> Very nice finish, my jet black E39 looks more like the before shots (previous owner) I wish you were my neighbour, that looks stunning :thumb:


Just a little polish and time and you're golden.



Mouse said:


> Looks great now
> 
> p.s. Dream Theater are the best!


Thank you and DT is everything


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Job mate, Mirror finish... love it


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

:doublesho wow that's amazing results :thumb: The reflections are amazing


----------



## Dublin Detailer (Jan 11, 2010)

Super job there!!!

Love them 7 Series :thumb:
Nikon shooter though :wall: Booo!! LOL Canon user here!! Although youve gotten great results with your Nikon!!! LOL


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I need to try and avoid looking at BMW 7-series details, I just end up with a large pool of drool on the keyboard... :lol: :lol:

Great turn around and your photos are fantastic too, nice work!


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

scottgm said:


> Great Job mate, Mirror finish... love it


Thank you!



missyR said:


> :doublesho wow that's amazing results :thumb: The reflections are amazing


Thank you!



Dublin Detailer said:


> Super job there!!!
> 
> Love them 7 Series :thumb:
> Nikon shooter though :wall: Booo!! LOL Canon user here!! Although youve gotten great results with your Nikon!!! LOL


I'd like to try a Canon out later on, but so far the Nikon is getting the job done for me. Thanks again bud!



martyp said:


> I need to try and avoid looking at BMW 7-series details, I just end up with a large pool of drool on the keyboard... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great turn around and your photos are fantastic too, nice work!


Haha, thanks man, appreciate it!


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Brilliant reflections...great work!!!


----------



## wafik (May 21, 2009)

wooahh that was in a terrible state! you did a really good job of bringing it back to its former glory! such a lovely car aswell!


----------

